# Today's job



## BillESC (May 1, 2018)

Installed nearly 1000' of nylon rope in a tent today along with sound and lighting. Tomorrow I start hanging 1700 balloons from the rope. Chesapeake Academy's Auction is Saturday.


----------



## RonHebbard (May 1, 2018)

BillESC said:


> Installed nearly 1000' of nylon rope in a tent today along with sound and lighting. Tomorrow I start hanging 1700 balloons from the rope. Chesapeake Academy's Auction is Saturday.


 @BillESC Is this by any chance for a large scale balloon drop? All at once or sequentially?? 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## BillESC (May 1, 2018)

No, it is a Roaring 20's theme, they want you to feel like you're IN a glass of champagne. I'll be hanging 210 points with multiple balloons on each line.


----------



## Amiers (May 1, 2018)

Jesus Bill. I hope you got some good ole boys to help you. Pushing that one man lift around all day again gonna suck.


----------



## JohnD (May 2, 2018)

I have to wonder, the UK term for a lift is MEWP for Mobile Elevated Work Platform, so is a one man lift a MonoMEWP?


----------



## danTt (May 2, 2018)

JohnD said:


> I have to wonder, the UK term for a lift is MEWP for Mobile Elevated Work Platform, so is a one man lift a MonoMEWP?


I've always been partial to FRED (F'ing Ridiculous Elevation Device)


----------



## soundtech193746 (May 2, 2018)

BillESC said:


> Installed nearly 1000' of nylon rope in a tent today along with sound and lighting. Tomorrow I start hanging 1700 balloons from the rope. Chesapeake Academy's Auction is Saturday.



Wow!


----------



## kicknargel (May 2, 2018)

Will they be giving out bb guns in the gift bags?


----------



## RonHebbard (May 2, 2018)

kicknargel said:


> *Will they be giving out bb guns in the gift bags?*


Or darts? 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## BillESC (May 2, 2018)

Two thirds of the way done today. Using a different lift.


----------



## RonHebbard (May 2, 2018)

BillESC said:


> Two thirds of the way done today. Using a different lift.


@BillESC I'm betting on a scissor lift or one or two person zoom boom but my computer is unable to open either of your two most recent images. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## BillESC (May 2, 2018)

Zoom boom.


----------



## Amiers (May 3, 2018)

Yeah can’t see the pictures either.


----------



## dbaxter (May 3, 2018)

No pictures here either. The link is https://start.mobilebeat.com/attachments/auction2018-2-jpg.12945/, so maybe the ControlBooth software blocks third party links?
[and I'd like to see what being in a glass of champagne is like!]


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 4, 2018)

dbaxter said:


> No pictures here either. The link is https://start.mobilebeat.com/attachments/auction2018-2-jpg.12945/, so maybe the ControlBooth software blocks third party links?
> [and I'd like to see what being in a glass of champagne is like!]


I suspect it's the photo hosting service, because I still can't see the photos without opening an account and such. I did same posting from Google photos - only some could see. Download the photo and post it here.


----------



## Amiers (May 4, 2018)

Million dollar question whose gonna break down and register first lol. Bill is prolly still unwinding from hanging a ton of balloons just to take them all down the next day.


----------



## BillESC (May 4, 2018)

Can you see these?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 4, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## dbaxter (May 4, 2018)

Cute - thanks.


----------



## JimOC_1 (May 4, 2018)

I am NOT going to show that to the events coordinator at the SH I volunteer for! LOL

Wonderful stuff, I hope all goes well.


----------



## Amiers (May 5, 2018)

Looks dope as fark. If you take pictures of it lit bonus points.


----------



## BillESC (May 6, 2018)

From the event.






Yours truly in the gold tie.


----------



## BillESC (May 10, 2018)

One last shot, I'm wearing the gold tie.


----------



## JonCarter (May 10, 2018)

Pellet gun target practice!


----------

